# How to make these effects?



## Wim Tienhoven (May 7, 2016)

I've been searching for hours on fora, youtube, etc, but i can't find a guide (neither figure it out myself) how to make a blank like this one:







I really love the effect with the thin lines between the colors. Anyone knows how to do this perhaps?


----------



## Mike8850 (May 7, 2016)

I think this is what you are looking for Making A Ribbon Pen Blank | Woodturning Videos
Here's another https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IklECBlZfg&feature=youtu.be
Hope these helps.
Mike


----------



## Wim Tienhoven (May 7, 2016)

Hey Mike, that's exactly what i am looking for, many thanks!

I would never ever thought of googling on the word ribbon so i guess i would never found it myself.


----------



## Mike8850 (May 7, 2016)

You're welcome.
These are next on my to try list.
Mike


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 7, 2016)

Check this guy out;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0yd6WNdsc&index=7&list=WL


----------



## chartle (May 7, 2016)

I asked this awhile ago and you may get semi close but you aren't going to completely replicate those blanks. 

I was told its a major industrial process using high pressure. If you look at the blank its not really a ribbon running through the but a large thin sheet or membrane separating two, usually different colored, areas of resin. This membrane is moving in a 3 dimensional fashion that I just don't see in those tutorials.     

Oh I hope I'm wrong since I would love to make these kinds of blanks.


----------



## Wim Tienhoven (May 7, 2016)

chartle said:


> I asked this awhile ago and you may get semi close but you aren't going to completely replicate those blanks.
> 
> I was told its a major industrial process using high pressure. If you look at the blank its not really a ribbon running through the but a large thin sheet or membrane separating two, usually different colored, areas of resin. This membrane is moving in a 3 dimensional fashion that I just don't see in those tutorials.
> 
> Oh I hope I'm wrong since I would love to make these kinds of blanks.



Its slightly different indeed but its a good starting point for me. There is always the next step i think to make the ribbon from 2-3 layers. For example:

We want to make a blue blank with white separation ribbons. Then we first pour a very thin layer of light bleu, then white, topped with blue again. After putting them into the molds, we fill that with 3-4 shades of blue, all very close to each other in color.


----------



## Wim Tienhoven (May 7, 2016)

Joey-Nieves said:


> Check this guy out;
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x0yd6WNdsc&index=7&list=WL



Seen that video this afternoon, good find, thanks.


----------



## CREID (May 7, 2016)

Try the tutorial in the library.
http://content.penturners.org/library/casting/ribbon_process.pdf


----------

